# Latex and Terminal Unix



## MacTEX (12 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir A tous,
j'essaye d'instaler frenchpro pour Latex et une erreur se produit inexorablement a l'installation

make -f GNUmakefile NONSTOP=nonstop
./install.sh: line 17: make: command not found

Pourriez vous m'expliquer comment installer la commande make,je suis novce sous Unix

Merci par avance a tous


----------



## GrandGibus (12 Novembre 2004)

Salut,

 Désolé, je réponds en aveugle (sans mon mac, because pb de routeur), mais il me semble que tu dois pouvoir installer make avec le developer tools. Le CD est fourni (?) avec l'emballage d'origine.


 P.S. je fais du LaTeX sous mac avec TexShop


----------



## MacTEX (13 Novembre 2004)

Merci pour la reponse,

j'utilise egalement Latex avec Texshop et je souhaite installer frenchpro..
Je n'ai pas trouve dans mes CD les fichiers demandes,
avez vous une autre solution sur le web je n'ai rien trouve...

merci par avance

A bientot


----------



## simon (14 Novembre 2004)

MacTEX a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour la reponse,
> 
> j'utilise egalement Latex avec Texshop et je souhaite installer frenchpro..
> Je n'ai pas trouve dans mes CD les fichiers demandes,
> ...




le fichier contenant le dev tools peut se trouver dans /Applications/Installer/ si ce n'est pas le cas tu peux tjs le télécharger depuis le site http://connect.apple.com (il faut te créer un compte, gratuit)  Télécharge la dernière version, c-à-d la 1.5


----------



## Macoute (18 Novembre 2004)

il y a une alternative interressante à TexShop sur Mac, c'est iTexMac


----------

